# Egypt's Muslims attend Coptic Christmas mass, serving as "human shields" .



## Chopstick (Jan 8, 2011)

This is a hopeful sign.  Maybe the start of bigger and better things to come? Baby steps.
http://english.ahram.org.eg/News/3365.aspx



> Egypt’s majority Muslim population stuck to its word Thursday night. What had  been a promise of solidarity to the weary Coptic community, was honoured, when  thousands of Muslims showed up at Coptic Christmas eve mass services in churches  around the country and at candle light vigils held outside.
> From the well-known to the unknown, Muslims had offered their bodies as  “human shields” for last night’s mass, making a pledge to collectively fight the  threat of Islamic militants and towards an Egypt free from sectarian strife.
> “We either live together, or we die together,” was the sloganeering genius of  Mohamed El-Sawy, a Muslim arts tycoon whose cultural centre distributed flyers  at churches in Cairo Thursday night, and who has been credited with first  floating the “human shield” idea.
> Among those shields were movie stars Adel Imam and Yousra, popular preacher  Amr Khaled, the two sons of President Hosni Mubarak, and thousands of citizens  who have said they consider the attack one on Egypt as a whole.
> ...


----------



## LibraryLady (Jan 8, 2011)

Many times it's 5 steps forward and 4 back, but in the end it's that one step that counts because it's gets added to all the other one steps that happen and humankind advances.

LL


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 8, 2011)

That's a really good story. In fact it was even in the Washington Post this morning.  But do you know what was front-page news, above the fold, centered in full color?  A picture of a "Palestinian killed by Israeli forces."


----------



## HOLLiS (Jan 8, 2011)

LibraryLady said:


> Many times it's 5 steps forward and 4 back, but in the end it's that one step that counts because it's gets added to all the other one steps that happen and humankind advances.
> 
> LL




Exactly,  I will take this a big win.     Respects to all involved.


----------

